# Looking for a female Leuc



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, all my Leucs are getting of age now. Only problem is, all 4 are calling. Looking for 1 female. Doesn't have to be proven but has to be 100% female. I'd be willing to swap one of my males.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you know what kind of leuc you have today?


----------

